# New from South Florida



## flymarlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Just started here in South Florida, one new hive started from a swarm.


----------



## ByersBees (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome. I started this year too. In west delray beach at antiquers are you a pilot. Are you building on a second hive body?


----------



## flymarlin (Nov 1, 2012)

yes to both, I just ordered the woodenware for a second hive. Trying to get a Nuc lined up now for that one.

I also fly a http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piaggio_P.180_Avanti


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome FM! Have you met your bee inspector yet?


----------



## flymarlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes I did


----------



## nathan-D (Dec 2, 2012)

flymarlin said:


> Just started here in South Florida, one new hive started from a swarm.


I'm new and from SFL too, Ft Lauderdale. I didn't get any bees but I hear I should be able to pick up a swarm if I rub my new tbh with lemon grass oil.


----------



## ByersBees (Nov 14, 2012)

I got some lemongrass oil to experiment with too. let me know how it goes. I am planning to use it in a few nuc's in case my own hives get to capacity and want to swarm -- I would like to thing they would stay on with me.


----------



## nathan-D (Dec 2, 2012)

OK, the hive is built, the lemongrass oil is on a napkin inside a slightly opened ziploc, I put some honey with a bunch of grass so the don't get stuck, and I put the legs (concrete blocks) inside a plastic bucket filled with water to avoid ants. Now I will let you all know if I get some bees.


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

Since this seems to be a So FL thing, I may as well chime in, too. I am new to this forum (been on a couple others for a little longer). Davie, FL here. Bees seem to be doing well down here! :applause: Looking forward to February when things will really be flowing! I'll be watching your handles for updates. Happy Bees everyone!


----------

